# Kyrie Eleison



## ronanpoirier

Hi

I know the Greek expression "Kyrie Eleison" means "God have mercy".
I'd like to have a phonetical transcription of that expression and I'd like to know what each word means. I believe there must be a suffix or something together so 3 words in English are only 2 in Greek.

Ah, "Kyrie Eleison" written in Greek alphabet would be nice too. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## anthodocheio

Hello!

The two words in Greek become three in English just because "have mercy" in Greek is a sigle verb...

Kyrie = Lord (Actually is "Lord have mercy"...)
Eleison = have mercy, or something similar...

Κύριε ελέησον is how you can write it in Greek, with out all ancient written acents...

About the fonetical transcription... Kírie eléison. You must have heard it sometime. I have even heard it in an american movie.. in "Ever after"...


----------



## ronanpoirier

Thanks!

Now, how can I say "May God have mercy of your soul."?

Greek alphabet, phonetical transcription and explanation about the words, preety please.


----------



## Tetina

ronanpoirier said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Now, how can I say "May God have mercy of your soul."?
> 
> Greek alphabet, phonetical transcription and explanation about the words, preety please.


 
Ο Θεός να ελεήσει την ψυχή σου = O Theos [= God] na eleisi [=may have mercy] tin psychi sou [= of your soul].

_* y, i_ pronounced like s_ee_
_e _prounounced like m_e_rcy
_* the letters in red shows the stress of the word_


----------



## anthodocheio

And ch as Jota in Spanish and x in the word "Mexico"(in Spanish..)

Also, you have to tell us if "your soul" is refering to one or to more people, and if you want it in ancient Greek. What Tenina wrote is modern Greek... I personally cannot built a sentence in acient Greek...


----------



## ronanpoirier

"Your soul" reefering to one person only. 
And Modern Greek is OK.

Interesting that "Theos" is pronounced in a similar way "Deus" in Portuguese.
/vheos/ vs. /dews(h)/
([vh] = sounded dental fricative, like the "th" in "that")
([s(h)] indicates it can be pronounced as [s] or as [sh])

I thought that "y" would be pronounced as French "u" or Hungarian/German "ü".


----------



## anthodocheio

"Ο Θεός να ελεήσει την ψυχή σου"

This is your frase, and is refering to one person only.

O = o
Θ ..like "th" in "thanks"
ε = e
σ, ς = s (the latter is the final "s")
v = n
α = a
λ = l (lamda)
ι, η, υ, ει = i
τ = t
ψ = ps
χ ..like "h" in "hello"
ου = u

I can be even more specific if you have doubts..


----------



## ronanpoirier

Ah, so it's like [fh], not like [vh]. (I have my own phonetical alphabet xD )

No, no, I guess that's enough.  Any problem I find I take a look at Wikipedia.


----------



## ronanpoirier

Ah, can I just chance Theos for Kyrie in this case any time I want?


----------



## anthodocheio

For "Kyrios" in this sentence...


----------



## jaxlarus

ronanpoirier said:


> Ah, can I just chance Theos for Kyrie in this case any time I want?



Not really.

*Κύριε *is vocative singular of *Κύριος*.
*Θεός *is nominative singular; vocative: *Θεέ*

*Θεέ ελέησον*, though grammatically correct, does sound a bit weird.


----------

